
Peter Thiel, PayPal Co-Founder, to Be Delegate for Donald Trump - abhi3
https://amp.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/may/10/peter-thiel-paypal-co-founder-to-be-delegate-for-donald-trump
======
ScottBurson
I wonder if Thiel is still as enthusiastic about Trump after The Donald's
recent comment about printing money to pay off the national debt.

------
machinelearning
peter thiel is a contrarian. That implies that he follows the unpopular
opinion. Since elections are based on popularity, if thiel is right, Hilary
becomes president

------
joeguilmette
I had no idea about Thiel's politics. Is it acceptable to judge someone's
character based on their political beliefs?

~~~
venomsnake
Only if you can make the right judgement. The Trump support is very
heterogenous. Unless you know the reason that specifiic individual support
him, you may judge wrong.

~~~
joeguilmette
I can think of a few politicians in history with whom there is no reason that
excuses supporting them - for me, Trump is on that list.

------
venomsnake
So there is at least one Trump supporter in Silicon Valley.

~~~
hugh4
I think you'd be surprised by how many there are.

~~~
venomsnake
Trust me, I won't. I know why they keep low profile though. I was mostly
mocking the recent media wave of "no one in SV likes Trump" articles.

